# And that is how the fight got started...



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

My wife and I are watching Who Wants To Be A Millionaire while we were in bed. I turned to her and said, "Do
you want to have sex?"

"No," she answered.

I then said, "Is that your final answer?"

She didn't even look at me this time, simply saying "Yes.."

So I said, "Then I'd like to phone a friend." 

:grin:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:thats: 

You should've asked the audience! :lol:


----------



## JCK7 (Jun 20, 2004)

DO still have phone .:grin:


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

puckwithahalo said:


> My wife and I are watching Who Wants To Be A Millionaire while we were in bed. I turned to her and said, "Do
> you want to have sex?"
> 
> "No," she answered.
> ...


I laughed more at your signature than your joke...


----------

